

Ask HN: Office arrangement - sottenad

I work for a company trying to regain the feeling of community and camaraderie we had when the company was smaller. We are thinking of redoing our seating arrangement in an attempt to promote more intermingling and sharing amongst departments. Is this a good idea? Is a purely random placement something that works for other companies that have designers, developers, pms, and sales?<p>Any ideas&#x2F;links would be welcome
======
Ryel
I think truly random seating could be a nightmare.

This is not a hard rule but I believe that each field should be fairly well
grouped together. Just enough to keep them quiet as a group, but not close
enough to make each group feel segregated. So for example, designers often
like to bounce ideas off each other while they work throughout the day.
QA/Support often times need to verbally regurgitate things to new employees
and/or over tech support calls, managers like to verbally remind people of
things.

Remove your engineers from the trajectory line of small-talk, get them away
from the door, away from the coffee refueling station, etc...

Not that anybody in the office should have to deal with distractions but it's
particularly dangerous when you subject your engineers to those circumstances.
One thing I also liked is that in our office we seemed to have a small
barricade blocking our senior engineers from the small-talk questions that the
designers would often have. For example when our designers and UI/UX people
would have questions about how expensive of a task it would be to resize
assets/how to handle img aspect ratios, our senior devs were at the very back
of the office as a last resort. This gave our junior devs/front-end guys a
chance to answer any small questions before senior engineers were distracted.
(which also made them feel extremely proud and gave them some respect in the
office)

Just my opinion. It really depends on how many employees and what kind of
atmosphere you already have/want to create. Sometimes in building a community,
it's more about finding that one individual with the right personality and
letting them shine. The right person can bring together your whole office if
you give them the opportunity.

good luck!

 __edit __

I also think it 's extremely important to have your engineers facing AWAY from
the middle of the office. Personally I think one of the most distracting
things while I'm coding is seeing things move around in my peripheral vision.

